# kidding stalls



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Can ya'll pro's tell me what size ya'lls are? If ya'll had to do it again what size would they be?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for minis I have 4foot by 6foot and that is a good size


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you mam.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine are 4x5 , and plenty room for mom and multiples but not so much the kids get "lost"


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not sure but I think mine are 4x6 . The only thing I had a problem with is it was a tight fit to swing the pitch fork out of the stall and into the wheelbarrow, but maybe that is just me.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have various sizes at the farm but they are pretty large, one is probably about 6x8 the other is 8x8 and they can both be opened up and let out into a larger stall (when the kids are older) the larger stall is about 10x10.

At home (in our "bitty" 8x12 barn) we have stalls that are 4x4. Usually when we have does kidding, they get the whole barn.

I like a 4 or 5x6 stall, that's a good size.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Mine is 6'x8' and has plenty of room.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine are about 6 x 6. Some a little larger others a little smaller. 

What kind of goats do you have?


----------

